# Need broken list



## Jack96

Could someone please post an incredibly broken list of any army the people I play all have broken lists and I keep losing and I'm tired of it I can't use lizzies cause I sold mine and not high elves cause everyones gonna start doin high elves in my store


----------



## Masked Jackal

There are no real broken lists, because player tactics can counter any so-called broken builds for the most part, though it was different for Daemons in 7th. As has been told to you a million times in the other thread, it is quite possible to counter these supposedly 'broken' lists. Finally, you're posting here expecting someone else to build a list for you, but this forum is for critiquing of army lists you've already written. Show us one of your army lists and we might be able to help you.


----------



## Putch.

If you use a "broken" List, I hope you lose every game you play..Sorry but isnt it just a little jerk-esque to play a game using what you think is an army that guarantees an auto win? Why would you even bother playing?


----------



## the-graven

I agree with putch, I play for fun and I despise players who play only to win.
If you want a broken list, well that's pretty impossible, the only I can think of is DoC nurgle-only with Epidimius.


----------



## Cheese meister

if you want a broken list learn to write one for yourself it's not hard


----------



## Putch.

Cheese meister, write a "broken" list then, then go to a gt and post us a pic of your trophy!


----------



## Jack96

I can't write a broken list everyone I write endsvup having a small army an based on one unit destroying someone

slann
lore of light
extra dice
cupped hands
scroll
magic resistance

chakax

40 temple guard 
command

40 saurus 
command

40 saurus
command

2500


----------



## CaptainBudget

You need to be a bit more subtle than that I think. Maxing on brute force either won't work, or it will produce a one-trick pony list (albeit a very nasty one). 

The trick is to take a potent special rule and exploit it beyond all reason. Examples include the Nurgle Daemons and Tallyman (in 7th) and the Horrors of doom list (7th only). The horrors of doom worked by having three units of horrors so large it was impossible to break them in combat, especially as each unit was a Lvl. 4 wizard. 

My advice with that list you've given is to split those Saurus units up into smaller units (look at the Saurus numbers thread in "General Warhammer" for a guide), thus giving you about 6 units, which you can use to dominate the movement phase by boxing your opponents in and giving them nowhere to go but into a very unfavourable combat, using the Slaan to offer support via magic by weakening unpleasant units and boosting your own (experiment with magic lores to find which is most suitable, but life or Death may not be a bad call).

I'm not that experienced with Lizardmen but I'm sure others will be able to build on this advice.

By the way, what exactly are your opponents using that is so broken? I'm sure you just need to change your approach to army building and tactics and you'll start doing better.


----------



## jigplums

if they are "all using broken lists" they can't really be broken can they? unless they all have the same army?


----------



## Masked Jackal

As has been stated before in the other thread, and I agree, tactics are the main problem here. I think this guy is just using poor tactics, and as I can now see, also a bit too affected by the metagame. First off, Temple Guard, while they are protecting something important, are 16 point models. Take them down to 30. As well, get rid of Chakax, I don't really know if he *is* worth his points, but special characters are usually useless at the huge points value they are. Additionally, if you're going to run Saurus in that big a unit, get spears so you can get all your attacks.


----------



## Jack96

They do have spears I forgot to mention that
I might just start demons they seem pretty broken
keeper of secrets
3 heralds of slaanesh
skulltaker
2 units of 30 demonettes
6 seekers 
30 bloodletters
6 flamers
most of the stuff is maxed out and every unit has a hero in it it's 3000 pts


----------



## CaptainBudget

Maxing out on stuff rarely results in a broken list or even a decent one. You didn't really listen to what I and others have told you did you? 
:headbutt:

You're spending too much on expensive characters and have too small an army for 3k. Three blocks of infantry for 3k is just too small. Divert some of those points from characters (I don't think you need that many heralds) to troops. 

Exactly how were you thinking of using this army anyway? If you don't have a strategy then you will get walked over. 

If you really are scared about your opponent's oversized Mega-units of Empire/Chaos knights then you need to make them pay for taking such a stupidly expensive unit by hitting them with things like Pit of Shades, The Dwellers Below or perhaps the Purple Sun. 
The Dwellers below (Lore of life) is ideal for this because it target EVERY model in the unit and causes instant DEATH (if you fail the test), that's right DEATH! No save, no regen, no nothing. You'll kill about 1/3rd-1/2 of these units every turn you get it off. Suddenly they're a lot more manageable. Spells like these are designed to make stupidly expensive and oversized units a mistake and keep the game balance. USE THEM!!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

CaptainBudget said:


> Maxing out on stuff rarely results in a broken list or even a decent one. You didn't really listen to what I and others have told you did you?
> :headbutt:
> 
> You're spending too much on expensive characters and have too small an army for 3k. Three blocks of infantry for 3k is just too small. Divert some of those points from characters (I don't think you need that many heralds) to troops.
> 
> Exactly how were you thinking of using this army anyway? If you don't have a strategy then you will get walked over.
> 
> If you really are scared about your opponent's oversized Mega-units of Empire/Chaos knights then you need to make them pay for taking such a stupidly expensive unit by hitting them with things like Pit of Shades, The Dwellers Below or perhaps the Purple Sun.
> The Dwellers below (Lore of life) is ideal for this because it target EVERY model in the unit and causes instant DEATH (if you fail the test), that's right DEATH! No save, no regen, no nothing. You'll kill about 1/3rd-1/2 of these units every turn you get it off. Suddenly they're a lot more manageable. Spells like these are designed to make stupidly expensive and oversized units a mistake and keep the game balance. USE THEM!!!


there is a reason he needs to ask for a broken list, its cuz he probably doesnt listen / wouldnt know where to begin. even if we gave him a completely broken list, I doubt hed impliment it correctly.


----------



## The Son of Horus

More importantly, it's hard to make a truly broken list for Fantasy. The game is very player decision-centric-- list building is maybe 10% of the game. If your opponent is stupid, or you're just slightly better at the game overall, you'll come out on top regardless of what army you're playing. I've seen goblins beat daemons of Tzeentch (complete with Kairos Fateweaver and the Blue Scribes) purely because the goblin player was a better player. 

Asking for a broken list won't help you win games. It might give you an edge if your opponents are equally incompetent, but when your reaction is "I need a broken army to play this game," that's probably not the case. 

I would play 2000 points instead of 3000-- it's a more easily handled game size, and it's one that I think is more conductive to getting better at the game. 7th was balanced specifically at 2000 points, and 8th probably is too, although 2500 points seems reasonable in 8th as well. 

What you're really after is playing at a points level where emphasis is on your Core units and how you're using them. Vary what you do from game to game, and figure out what works and what doesn't. Lizardmen are a strong army-- you'll figure out how to win with them sooner, rather than later, I think.


----------



## the-graven

You know Jack you should listen to everyone here, I'm about to ask a moderator to close those threads of you, because you´re just too stupid to listen to others, games are not won by lists they´re won by the skill of the gamer, WE are not so good at hte moment and HE are OP, but a skilled WE commander/gamer will still be able to beat an unskilled HE player.


----------



## sir_m1ke

Maybe rather than shouting at the guy, someone would take some time to explain how to put together an effective army list? Like the choices involved, the types and numbers of units that are needed, basic "must-haves" etc. etc.

is there a thread like that? Im tied up a bit with coursework plus trying to get my Lizardmen tacticas done (plus a Beasts of Chaos one afterwards i hope...army lists coming soon) but if no1 else wants the challenge then i can have a stab at it next week. Or i am more than happy to give advice and tips to any1 who wants to do the thread themselves. 

This might be more productive and help Jack a bit in building a list that can easily crush the supposed "broken" lists- which are only "broken" because the basics of Jack's army is wrong


----------



## Putch.

But he isnt asking for that kind of help. Its not our job to hold his hand. If he asks the right questions then he gets good answers, not "make me an unfair list so I can win all my games"


----------



## sir_m1ke

Putch. said:


> But he isnt asking for that kind of help. Its not our job to hold his hand. If he asks the right questions then he gets good answers, not "make me an unfair list so I can win all my games"


I know that isnt really what he is asking but i still think it could be a useful thread to have for *anyone* and in particular newer fantasy players who are looking advice. And you never know, Jack might look at it and learn something about the basics of army building, and from this become a better player and a better contributor to this forum k:


----------



## Putch.

Argh. *struggles to argue against logic* I see your point. Makes sense. Well instead of making it some great big essay type thing, why dont we make a thread called "Begginer help" or the like, and all heretics can get their 2 cents in to help fledgling players


----------



## Masked Jackal

sir_m1ke said:


> I know that isnt really what he is asking but i still think it could be a useful thread to have for *anyone* and in particular newer fantasy players who are looking advice. And you never know, Jack might look at it and learn something about the basics of army building, and from this become a better player and a better contributor to this forum k:


While I have been rather insulting of him, I have tried to steer him the right direction regardless. I just hope he gets the hint.


----------



## sir_m1ke

Putch. said:


> Argh. *struggles to argue against logic* I see your point. Makes sense. Well instead of making it some great big essay type thing, why dont we make a thread called "Begginer help" or the like, and all heretics can get their 2 cents in to help fledgling players


Sounds like the very thing :so_happy: work away Putch, work away...:laugh:

Its the reason i started doing my Lizardmen tacticas, to give anyone looking @ Lizzies a rough guide to where to start. Of course all of my advice is subjective and based on my own opinions, and i hope every1 who reads it doesnt think i am saying "this is the only way to play lizardmen!!! if ye differ, ye are a fool!!!!!"



Masked Jackal said:


> While I have been rather insulting of him, I have tried to steer him the right direction regardless. I just hope he gets the hint


i wasnt implying that anyone had been rude or insulting at all. I was simply stating that i felt there was a more constructive option which benefits Jack, ourselves and the forum as a whole k:


----------



## tinytim84

Look really armys like High elves WOC Damons are not hard to beat if you know what it is your doing. You need to look at it like this what are the armys strong and weak points and at the same time figure out your strong and weak points.

High elves - ASF swored masters phinox guared and pretty good shooting.
low toughness there good units are quite expensive so there wont be many of them.

WOC-high armor Great cav and elite infintry good lords and heros
all there good stuff is vary expensive there really will not be much of it almost no shooting 

Deamons- strong magic good CC units all cause fear
other than nurgel stuff most of there units are not hard to kill in CC or shoting.

Lizards- amazeing magic solid CC units and pretty good shooting
stuff is not cheap.

you need to build a well rounded list i have found it is normaly best to air on the side of defensive magic rather than offinsive you can do that vary well so do it. Shooting is a muct you dont want to make a gun line but you do need some shooting skinks are great for this and they make an annoying flanking unit. CC 1st drop the hole hored formation idea out of your head you CC guys are to expensive for that a unit of 25 will do fine second use steagadons impact hits are huge when you hit someone on there flank.

now tactics well this is easy shot and magic units like Chossin and swored masters to death or till they are at a managble number then close with them.
handle shoting units dont normaly have alot of ranks or a standered and tend to be sub par in CC so beat them with combat res hit them in the flank with a med sized unit of skinks and most of the time they will go away. Magic get into CC and chalange them or have such strong magic D that they have to throw lots of dice at spells and hope they miscast. 

Well that is my 2 cents hope it helps


----------



## the-graven

tinytim, lizardmen and good shooting , the only good shooting is skink skirmishers, but that's nothign more then harrasing and salamanders are the only shooting unit that actually deals good damage.


----------

